# Desktop Gnome Leve - Ajuda Por Favor!!!

## npb

 :Very Happy:   Olá pessoal, esse é meu primeiro post. Tenho acompanhado o fórum como visitante e achei que valia a pena me cadastrar. Gostaria de sugestões dos gurus de plantão (vi que tem bastante) para me ajudar no seguinte: Quero 1 sistema o + leve possível porque odeio bloatware. Quero instalar apenas o que vou usar. Minha máquina é 1 XP 2.8, 512 DDR 400, MSI Nforce2, HD Maxtor 120Giga 7200 e outro IBM de 20 Giga 7200, monitor 753 dfx e FX5200 com TV-out, Rede Wireless RTL 8180 (para Internet), Placa de TV Prolink HD (Chip cx2388x). Tenho 1 filho de 5 anos e a máquina dele é 1 Duron 1.4 Básico. Quero e-mail (Ximian),  Gravar CD's, Ver filmes (Se possível com TV-Out habilitado), Internet (Navegador leve), ICQ e MSN, Músicas, Impressora Epson C60, Escritório Básico (Acho o OpenOffice pesado) e algo que seja útil num desktop. No do meu filho quero também alguns jogos e alguma coisa infantil pra ele aprender linux (Se é que existe). Meu 2o. HD está assim: 1a: ext3 de 4.5 Giga com Xandros 2, onde quero instalar o Gentoo (O Xandros é amigável, mas usa KDE e código proprietário), 2a: Swap de 768 MB e 3a: 13,94 Giga de Fat32. No 1o. HD de 120 Giga uso sistemas que não tem equivalentes no Linux ainda, mas quero acessar dados de lá. E "não quero o LILO no MBR". Já tenho as ISO do stage3 pra XP e já tentei instalar, mas tem 1 ponto que faço algo errado e não sei como configurar o LILO fora do MBR. Bom, é só tudo isso, obrigado pela paciência e a quem puder ajudar. Não vejo a hora de mudar tudo pra linux. 1 Abraço a todos, o fórum é ótimo.

----------

## nafre

Existe programas para tudo isso que voce quer no gentoo.!

Como exemplo fica o licq!

São muitas as exigências, estas suas mais nada que não possa ser resolvido  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## npb

Obrigado, sei que é muita coisa mas preciso de ajuda principalmente pra terminar a instalação e não colocar o Lilo no MBR, o resto posso ir fazendo aos poucos, mas preciso instalar primeiro.

----------

## rmalheiro

 *npb wrote:*   

>  Quero 1 sistema o + leve possível porque odeio bloatware. Quero instalar apenas o que vou usar.

 

Nesse caso, vale a pena experimentares xfce4 em vez de gnome.

 *npb wrote:*   

>  Quero e-mail (Ximian),  Gravar CD's, Ver filmes (Se possível com TV-Out habilitado), Internet (Navegador leve), ICQ e MSN, Músicas, Impressora Epson C60, Escritório Básico (Acho o OpenOffice pesado) e algo que seja útil num desktop. No do meu filho quero também alguns jogos e alguma coisa infantil pra ele aprender linux (Se é que existe). 

 

Gravar CD's - gtoaster + grip

Ver filmes - gmplayer ou xine-ui

Internet - mozilla-firebird? opera?

ICQ, MSN e Jabber - gaim

Música - ?

Impressora - cups

Escritório - OpenOffice ou AbiWord + GnuCalc

Para o teu filho - gcompris, tuxracer,  tuxkart e frozen-bubble

Quanto ao LiLo: passo, nunca instalei.

----------

## nafre

Desculpe a pergunta por que não deseja que o Lilo rode na MBR?

 :Question: 

----------

## npb

Porque tenho o BootMagic instalado no MBR do 1o. HD de 120 e não posso tirá-lo por causa do sistema que está lá. Quero o lilo no 1o. setor da partição de boot do 2o. HD e chamar o Linux através do BootMagic. Pra quem não conhece o BootMagic é 1 gerenciador de Boot assim como o Lilo. Já instalei outros linux dessa forma e deu certo porque na instalação tem 1 opção pra instalar no MBR ou 1o. Setor, aí adiciono a opção no BootMagic e pronto.

----------

## npb

Ia esquecendo, obrigado ao rmalheiro pelas dicas, assim que conseguir terminar a instalação vou experimentar. Só 1 pergunta: porque xfce4? Quais as vantagens?

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, parte do segredo para o que você procura está nas USE, não vou entrar em muitos detalhes sobre o que elas fazem, mas basicamente habilitam ou não suporte a uma determinada característica/funcionalidade. Por exemplo: interfaces opcionais gtk, gtk2, qt, etc ... no mais é seguir as dicas do pessoal com relação aos programas mais leves e mandar bala no gentoo  :Smile: 

[Edit]

Com relação ao Xfce 4 ... Bom, ele é um ambiente gráfico muito bonito (usa GTK2), leve (se comparado com o Gnome) e bastante amigável.

[/Edit]

boa sorte

----------

## npb

Valeu Angus, vi um review do Xfce 4 nesse link: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=5478 e parece ser mesmo o que preciso, estou fazendo download agora. Mas meu maior problema continua sendo o LILO no MBR. Já li os tutoriais de instalação em inglês e português e nenhum deles fala sobre isso, apenas no MBR. Também tive dificuldades com o fstab. Não sou geek nem expert em Linux, apenas quero usar algo estável e rápido pra trabalhar.

----------

## RoadRunner

eu _acho_ (note o acho) que no lilo.conf terás que por a linha boot=/dev/hda, substituindo o hda pela partição onde queres que ele fique instalado. Já não uso lilo há muito tempo e na altura nunca usei sem ser na mbr.

----------

## npb

Ok RoadRunner, vou experimentar. Como estou instalando num 2o. HD, se não der certo acho que não tem maiores problemas. Mais uma coisa: não tem nenhum instalador pro Gentoo ainda? Vi alguma coisa sobre isso mas não lembro onde. Seria interessante para mais instalar e usar o Gentoo. Ex. Já tenho as ISO do stage 3 pro meu processador, então não preciso compilar nada. Se tivesse um instalador seria ótimo.

----------

## npb

Correção: Seria interessante para mais "gente" instalar e usar o Gentoo

----------

## fernandotcl

 *npb wrote:*   

> Ia esquecendo, obrigado ao rmalheiro pelas dicas, assim que conseguir terminar a instalação vou experimentar. Só 1 pergunta: porque xfce4? Quais as vantagens?

 

Eu usei XFce4 por muito tempo (proporcionalmente à minha experiência com o Linux  :Very Happy: ). Ele é rápido, estável, bonito e intuitivo. Mas ele não vem com ferramentas de configuração tão "user-friendly" como os gigantes KDE e Gnome.

O que eu quero dizer é que ele não tem ferramentas de configuração externa ao ambiente, ou ao hardware. Enquanto o KDE, por exemplo, parece apresentar um "painel de controle", o XFce se resume ás ferramentas de configuração dos itens sob seu controle. Isso significa que com ele um terminal às vezes se faz necessário.

Não tem como existir um ambiente com ferramentas de configuração externas ao ambiente, e ao mesmo tempo, não-bloated, porque essas ferramentas são um dos fatores do "fenômeno bloat".

 *nbp wrote:*   

> Mais uma coisa: não tem nenhum instalador pro Gentoo ainda? Vi alguma coisa sobre isso mas não lembro onde.

 

Existe sim uma tentativa, me parece que usa a ncurses. Não lembro direito do nome, mas existe sim. Mas está em fase de testes, portanto, não se deve esperar funcionalidade total.

----------

## rmalheiro

 *npb wrote:*   

> Ok RoadRunner, vou experimentar. Como estou instalando num 2o. HD, se não der certo acho que não tem maiores problemas.

 

Do pouco que entendo de LiLo, penso que "boot=/dev/hdb" deve instalar o LiLo no 2º disco. Mas isso leva-me a perguntar: se estás a ter problemas a instalar o LiLO, porque não experimentar o Grub? Se quiseres tentar usa o seguinte como ponto de partida:

```
root# grub

grub> root (hd1,0)

grub> setup (hd1)         #instala o GRUB  no MBR do 2º disco

grub> quit
```

Nota: com o GRUB pode usar <TAB> para pesquisar no disco tal como fazes cm bash. Por exemplo "setup (hd<TAB>" apresenta-te a lista de discos que o GRUB está a "ver".

 *npb wrote:*   

> Mais uma coisa: não tem nenhum instalador pro Gentoo ainda? Vi alguma coisa sobre isso mas não lembro onde. Seria interessante para mais instalar e usar o Gentoo. Ex. Já tenho as ISO do stage 3 pro meu processador, então não preciso compilar nada. Se tivesse um instalador seria ótimo.

 

Penso que a posição "oficial" é que é suposto instalar a Gentoo "à mão". A Gentoo é uma distribuição mais técnica que "obriga" os utilizadores a aprenderem com o que vão fazendo. Pessoalmente acho uma aproximação muito mais inteligente que "esconder" as configurações atrás de GUI's porque uma base de utilizadores mais instruida significa:

a) Menos problemas de suporte - quem sabe mais, faz menos erros básicos e tem um melhor controlo sobre os erros que faz.

b) Melhor relação de suporte - utilizadores mais instruidos compreendem melhor os problemas o que permite uma melhor comunicação com quem dá suporte

c) Maior retorno de contribuição - uma base de utilizadores mais inquisitivos vai promover uma maior contribuição para a distribuição, seja com relatórios de bugs, sugestões ou mesmo desenvolvimento.

De qualquer modo, quem quiser instaladores "bonitos" pode sempre optar por outra distribuição - afinal, é tudo Linux  :Smile: 

Como costumo dizer noutros lados: Linux: your system, your choice.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *rmalheiro wrote:*   

>  *npb wrote:*   Mais uma coisa: não tem nenhum instalador pro Gentoo ainda? Vi alguma coisa sobre isso mas não lembro onde. Seria interessante para mais instalar e usar o Gentoo. Ex. Já tenho as ISO do stage 3 pro meu processador, então não preciso compilar nada. Se tivesse um instalador seria ótimo. 
> 
> Penso que a posição "oficial" é que é suposto instalar a Gentoo "à mão". A Gentoo é uma distribuição mais técnica que "obriga" os utilizadores a aprenderem com o que vão fazendo. Pessoalmente acho uma aproximação muito mais inteligente que "esconder" as configurações atrás de GUI's porque uma base de utilizadores mais instruida significa:
> 
> a) Menos problemas de suporte - quem sabe mais, faz menos erros básicos e tem um melhor controlo sobre os erros que faz.
> ...

 

Acredito que nunca vamos ser proibidos de instalar o Gentoo na mão. Eu acho que uma vez que se aprende a instalá-lo, me parece mais prático do que usar uma GUI. Mas acredito que um instalador gráfico pode ser a saída para quem quer usar Gentoo mas não se dá bem com a linha de comando.

Eu prefiro instalar o Gentoo do modo tradicional. Se tivesse pelo menos 512mB de RAM, eu adoraria instalar da maneira mais interessante que já vi: a partir de um Kurumim ou Knoppix. Compilar o X jogando Frozen Bubble, por exemplo, é muito mais divertido do que instalar o Windows, que tem instalador gráfico.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *rmalheiro wrote:*    *npb wrote:*   Mais uma coisa: não tem nenhum instalador pro Gentoo ainda? Vi alguma coisa sobre isso mas não lembro onde. Seria interessante para mais instalar e usar o Gentoo. Ex. Já tenho as ISO do stage 3 pro meu processador, então não preciso compilar nada. Se tivesse um instalador seria ótimo. 
> 
> Penso que a posição "oficial" é que é suposto instalar a Gentoo "à mão". A Gentoo é uma distribuição mais técnica que "obriga" os utilizadores a aprenderem com o que vão fazendo. Pessoalmente acho uma aproximação muito mais inteligente que "esconder" as configurações atrás de GUI's porque uma base de utilizadores mais instruida significa:
> 
> a) Menos problemas de suporte - quem sabe mais, faz menos erros básicos e tem um melhor controlo sobre os erros que faz.
> ...

 

engraçado eu notei o mesmo, acho mais facil (agora depois que me acustumei) a instalar o gentoo da maneira tradicional, essa integraçao de stage e liveCD é a maior prova disso, nada impede que vc crie sua "stage" com seu xfree, seu KDE,, gere um bz2 e depois saia instalando, quero dizer extraindo esse bz2 nas maquinas o qual vc projetou sua "stage"  eu achei esse recurso sensacional! coisa que nao é para distribuiçao! pois o nome do gentoo é sujestivo "meta-distribuiçao¨ ou seja vc monta, a partir do momento que receber montado (oficialmente) ele nao é mais meta, e sim uma distribuiçao

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu prefiro instalar o Gentoo do modo tradicional. Se tivesse pelo menos 512mB de RAM, eu adoraria instalar da maneira mais interessante que já vi: a partir de um Kurumim ou Knoppix. Compilar o X jogando Frozen Bubble, por exemplo, é muito mais divertido do que instalar o Windows, que tem instalador gráfico.

 

o ultimo gentoo que implantei foi de forma parecida,, so que utilizei o vector linux (em liveCD) pois sinto ser bem mais leve que o kurumin, e consome bem menos RAM, enquanto destinei um terminal do rxvt para implatançao do gentoo, eu ficava navegando na net pelo opera, e ainda tinha todo um suporte a audio, que o vector proporciona.

www.vectorlinux.com

se tiverem interesse aqui esta o link direto

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/vectorlinux/veclinux-3.2/vllive/

existe ate um LiveCD do gentoo, com suporte a xfree, rede, audio e OpenGL, e com 3 opçoes de WM:

fluxbox

gnome 2.2

e kde 3.1

t+

----------

## npb

 :Very Happy:  Ok pessoal, obrigado por todas as dicas. Já aprendi como configurar o Lilo corretamente e vou experimentar os ambientes gráficos sugeridos mas tenho + uma pergunta: vi num review que o KDE 3.2 (RC1) está bem rápido e melhor que o 3.1.4, alguém aqui já experimentou? Confirma?

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu não testei, mas digo de antemão que KDE = máximo do bloat...

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu testei, está mais rápido e em geral melhor. Mas não está super rápido. Li numa análise que estava tão ou mais rápido que o xfce4, nem de perto! o xfce4 demora 9 segundos a carregar na minha máquina (desde carrego startx até ficar utilizavel, com um reboot fresco, para nao tar nada em memória) enquando o kde3.2 demora 30 com o mesmo processo que usei para o xfce. De notar que como nao uso kde as definições estavam todas em default, ao contrário do xfce.

Mas de bloated não tem nada, é um projecto excelente e se não fosse gostar tanto do xfce4 era o que estava a usar.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Mas de bloated não tem nada, é um projecto excelente e se não fosse gostar tanto do xfce4 era o que estava a usar.

 

O que eu não gosto no KDE (e o porque que eu acho ele bloated também) é que ele tem uma modularização medíocre, pra não dizer que quase não há modularização. Quer dizer, se você quer A, tem que levar B junto, mesmo se você não usa B. Isso pra mim é ser bloated. Só não é bloated se você for usar A e B  :Very Happy: .

----------

## AngusYoung

 *npb wrote:*   

> Ok RoadRunner, vou experimentar. Como estou instalando num 2o. HD, se não der certo acho que não tem maiores problemas. Mais uma coisa: não tem nenhum instalador pro Gentoo ainda? Vi alguma coisa sobre isso mas não lembro onde. Seria interessante para mais instalar e usar o Gentoo. Ex. Já tenho as ISO do stage 3 pro meu processador, então não preciso compilar nada. Se tivesse um instalador seria ótimo.

 

Sobre o instalador gráfico eu não sei, mas eu conheço o glis (Gentoo Linux Install Script) que é um script desenvolvido para facilitar a instalação do Gentoo. Note, porém, que este não é um projeto integrante do projeto Gentoo.

----------

## RoadRunner

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *RoadRunner wrote:*   Mas de bloated não tem nada, é um projecto excelente e se não fosse gostar tanto do xfce4 era o que estava a usar. 
> 
> O que eu não gosto no KDE (e o porque que eu acho ele bloated também) é que ele tem uma modularização medíocre, pra não dizer que quase não há modularização. Quer dizer, se você quer A, tem que levar B junto, mesmo se você não usa B. Isso pra mim é ser bloated. Só não é bloated se você for usar A e B .

 

Vais ter que me explicar essa teoria com alguns exemplos =)

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O que eu não gosto no KDE (e o porque que eu acho ele bloated também) é que ele tem uma modularização medíocre, pra não dizer que quase não há modularização. Quer dizer, se você quer A, tem que levar B junto, mesmo se você não usa B. Isso pra mim é ser bloated. Só não é bloated se você for usar A e B .

 

Eu acho o KDE muito bem modularizado, ele so nao te permite instalar muitos dos aplicativos separadamente dos pacotes. Se queres usar só um ou dois programas dos diversos que vem num pacote, isso nao quer dizer que a divisao em modulos esta mal feita. 

Eu prefiro o KDE assim, com grandes pacotes que tem significado (kdegames, kdenetwork, kdebase, etc) do que compilar um gnome que tem programas separados e dependencias. Apesar de ser mais facil de instalar apenas alguns programas, as dependencias entre eles acabam fazendo instalar um monte de coisas de qualquer forma, e o release nao me parece tao coeso quanto o do KDE.

Se queres algo realmente slim, sugiro um *box, mas dai nao podes reclamar que nao tem essa ou aquela feature de algum Desktop Environment mais pesado.

----------

## nafre

eu uso o fluxbox e acho supreende!

gostei muito do xfce4. Deêm uma olhada nos screenshot dele na pagina oficial.

Muito lindo e ainda dizem que super leve.

Na minha próxima instalação eu vou testar!

 :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

http://xfce.org/index.php?page=screenshots&lang=en

estai o link para os screen shot 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## jbrazio

E o vTWM, que me dizem deste desktop mananger ?

Utilizo uma instalação do gentoo a correr num Laptop Siemens Nixdorf Pentium 166Mhz, 64Mb Ram e 2Gb de disco que contem Xfree+vTWM+Dillo+Gaim+Irssi.

É tudo muito minimalista e mesmo correndo num processador completamente obsoleto obtenho uma boa velocidade em ambiente gráfico que foi a minha ideia inicial quando escolhi instalar gentoo neste dinossauro.

É de notar que o Dillo não tem capacidades para https nem Auth, portanto tenho de recorrer ao lynx cada vez que necessito de utilizar uma delas.

----------

## nafre

realmente é uma máquina muito antiga.

Como conseguiu compilar os pacotes com este processador demorou quanto tempo??

Você usa este notebook para que?

Dependendo da situação nem X nele precisava ter  :Arrow: 

No gentoobr tem uma reportagem sobre isso, como é possivel viver somente em modo texto.

----------

## nafre

http://www.gentoobr.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=156&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Acima está o link.

Está em inglês, mais dá para entender um pouco  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *RoadRunner wrote:*   Mas de bloated não tem nada, é um projecto excelente e se não fosse gostar tanto do xfce4 era o que estava a usar. 
> 
> O que eu não gosto no KDE (e o porque que eu acho ele bloated também) é que ele tem uma modularização medíocre, pra não dizer que quase não há modularização. Quer dizer, se você quer A, tem que levar B junto, mesmo se você não usa B. Isso pra mim é ser bloated. Só não é bloated se você for usar A e B . 
> 
> Vais ter que me explicar essa teoria com alguns exemplos =)

 

Vai ser meio difícil - faz uns 4 meses que não vejo um KDE  :Very Happy: . Vou tentar:

O KDE-base vem com o window manager, o session manager, e o Konqueror, não vem? E se eu não for usar o Knoqueror, por exemplo, não tem como desinstalar, não é? Espero ter acertado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *nafre wrote:*   

> realmente é uma máquina muito antiga.
> 
> Como conseguiu compilar os pacotes com este processador demorou quanto tempo??
> 
> Você usa este notebook para que?
> ...

 

Comecei num stage 2 e completei a instalação base do sistema em talvez dois dias com ele sempre a compilar. Depois instalei NFS de forma a ter espaço para compilar o XFree (visto que o disco de 2Gb é me insuficiente para tal). Para o sistema estar totalmente pronto diria que levei uma semana. Até os emerge sync faço durante a noite porque levam imenso tempo.

O portátil tem três utilizações, a primeira diria que é uma consola para uma outra maquina minha que serve de router/firewall da minha rede caseira. A segunda, navegar pela internet em modo gráfico enquanto estou deitado. A terceira apareceu recentemente visto que comprei uma maquina digital e necessito de fazer dump das fotografias para algum lado enquanto não me encontro em casa, o portátil pareceu-me a melhor ideia visto que a maquina usa o sistema de USB Mass Storage.

Não era necessário o uso de X mas eu sobrevivi sem X até agora, portanto posso dizer que esta é a minha primeira aventura com X. :-) (Sim.. tenho de admitir que no meu desktop uso o XP :-x)

----------

